# OK, I think I'm addicted. LoL



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I put a deposit on three meat does about 10 days ago and now I'm looking to add a dairy doe. I do want to provide a milk source for my family, and I don't know that the Boer does will give enough. I'm in communication with a lady who has a couple I want to look at. 

I'm addicted, aren't I? You can tell me.

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lol yes I think u have the same addiction I have!!! I started with one weather a year and a half ago now have 20 with 7 does still to kid any time so be prepared lol


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

No worries...I think we all are addicted lol. Plus it doesn't help when you join a group of enablers


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes you are! Don't feel bad, we all know how it is  Getting a dairy goat is a fabulous idea, that way you have extra milk and you can feed bottle babies with it if the need arises.


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Join the club! As the saying goes; you can't have just one! Or two or three!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

It's funny when u think u got enough u find another deal


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It doesn't take long!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you. 

My name is Erik and I'm a goataholic. LoL

My wife says I should get two in addition to the three on deposit. I think she's got it, too.

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds like you have multiple goat syndrome like the rest of us lol.
We started with two goats last summer, now we are up to nine including three kids just born.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha. I started with two does and a buck....I'm up to 19


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not TOO susceptible to the disease. I got 2 does a year ago, and now I only have 4 goats with 2 bucks born. Seeeeeee, it CAN be maintained.  LOL, of course you HAVE to get another goat!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whew!! Sure glad I'm not alone. My mom and the rest of my family think I've lost it. I started with 2 wether bottle babies Peanut and Linus last May, to eat up around the 7 acres, since we hasn't had any animals on it for nearly 12 years or so. Before I even got them home, I looked into how nutritious goats milk is, and then thought about the dairy end of things, not to mention I didn't think my 2 baby wethers would be the best brush eaters yet, so then I brought home Rosie & Daisie, 4 year old Nubian/Lamancha does. Couldn't find a stud so then I got my kinder buck Snoopy. After that I thought well goats are great lets try some sheep, so Smith and Wesson came as bottle babies in January. I got a little tired of waiting for milk, so I got a kinder milk doe Peppermint in February, and will be getting her sister Patti in June, in milk. My first girl Daisie is due any day now, and her sister Rosie 1st part if July.. I'm supposed to be selling the kiddos but we will see Yep.... It's contagious.... I'm glad I'm not alone


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well at the end of Jan I got a pregnant doe and a buck. They were together and you cant have just one right? Now i have two more buckling from my doe...they will be wethers since my hubby wants to keep them. Then I after separating mom and babies from bucky i got another doe. Two days after that I got another doe in need of a good home. So now 2 turned into 6..lol. 1nigerian doe and the rest are nig/pyg crosses....at least they are minis right?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome to club MGS(multiple goat syndrome)! I have eight right now. One is going to freezer camp and one is for sale but the others are permanent residents. Two wethers for draft work and four does for milk. I plan to get some registered Lamancha's and start my own line as well.


----------

